# Drawing power from fuse box in a MKV



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok so i saw this in fasttt600's B6 passat built thread and was wondering if i could hook up the power wire in my mkv jetta the same way. link to thread 
 


















if yes, can i use a fuse like one of the oem ones for the inline fuse in the line? 
im also going to be using the bagriders dual compressor power kit so i will have a fused distribution block with 2 30A fuses but theyre going to be mounted in the back.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

I ran my power line straight off the battery with an inline 60A fuse straight back to the battery.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Stigy said:


> I ran my power line straight off the battery with an inline 60A fuse straight back to the battery.


 ditto:thumbup:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm running mine from that fuse box. A lot cleaner IMO


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

harley06 said:


> I'm running mine from that fuse box. A lot cleaner IMO


 Cleaner...? Battery cover hides the new power wire and the fuse anyway. 

But to each their own and as long as it works go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks good like that i just suggest installing a fuse right there as close to power source as possible,in case if that wire rubs thru and shorts somewhere on the body. this way when fuse pops you will not have live wire grounding down from battery positive to the body. but it will happen if you have fuse on the other end of this power supply.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

^QFT 

my amp 4g and compressor 4g are both off the distro block. plus, as long as you use red line it looks totally oem coming out.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

so if im running a fused distribution block in the trunk with 30A fuses to each compressor. 
What amperage of fuse do i have to use near the battery? 

oh and also how can i connect a 4 gauge wire to the relay?


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

mihneagabriel said:


> so if im running a fused distribution block in the trunk with 30A fuses to each compressor.
> What amperage of fuse do i have to use near the battery?
> 
> oh and also how can i connect a 4 gauge wire to the relay?


 I believe you still would run a 60A fuse near the battery, but not 100% sure on that one. 

The 4 gauge wire doesn't go to the relay. Coming out of the distribution block should be a smaller wire (10 or 12 gauge IIRC). Those wires go to the relays with spade connectors.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

use just one 60-80 amp fuse near battery on your main power wire. 
and run two 10ga wires off your distribution block to relays.


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*not to highjack... lol*

i also ran power to the block, but which fuse would you run the assessory to? my compressor used to stay on for a bit then cut out when filled... but cant remember which one i used lol... :banghead:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

d3f said:


> i also ran power to the block, but which fuse would you run the assessory to? my compressor used to stay on for a bit then cut out when filled... but cant remember which one i used lol... :banghead:


I just found an empty fuse in the fuse box that was on switched power. Then used an add-a-circuit to tap the fuse.

12.8V with key on accessory and 0V when key out of the ignition. Works perfectly.


----------

